# El Baton double torpedo Cigar Review - Sized Perfect!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Quality stick!!! A little more expensive from my local shop, but a good after dinner smoke!!!

Read the full review here: El Baton double torpedo Cigar Review - Sized Perfect!!


----------

